# What's new in your spread?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious what everyone has added in the off-season to their spread for this fall? I'm pretty much maxed for space in the trailer, but I did add another 6 doz. Sillosocks....and another new snow goose flag which brings me up to around 8 total now. :roll:

We've still got awhile before we leave for our trip up north so I'm trying to think of what else we're missing?


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

ha...couldnt even tell you, the garage is chock full of snow goose hunting related materials, if i get the chance i'll snap a pic of the mess, rags,windsocks,heads and all the unfinished ones in piles..... cant wait!
Adam


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I just started to amass a snow goose spread this past winter.....150 windsocks (100 I customed painted with jim jones stencil), 5 goose magnets, homemade ecaller, 12 doz silo socks (I custom painted as well). I still am looking for things to add....any suggestions would help. My hunting buddies are not liking that we have to hall more dec's into the feild :evil: . I told them they can leave me all along and watch me pile the up :sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Our trailer is full also....we upgraded last year to all full bodies and windsocks.

Only thing new this year are a couple "goose cradles" and 2 new "pole kites."


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

the whole thing! got 75 windsocks made and have another 2 dzn shells. its a start.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Added eight goose magnets, five flags on long telescopic poles, 2 1/2 dozen Hardcore snows and blues and ten dozen silosocks. Might also add a half dozen jackites. Really would like to add a four wheeler also!!! At nearly 65 dozen of Jim Jones decoys, I think I'm DONE!!! As I have been self diagnosed with the "Snow Goose Fever"!


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Just got snow goose fever in the mail, just about to watch, i'd have to say im with you guys with buddies not likeing to haul more into the fields, time to see what these silosocks are about!
Adam


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

got about 40 dozen sillosocks this year.....

Worked my *** off, at work, now hopefully it'll pay off!

Jeff Given


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Just starting construction on about 400 socks  Hopefully my buddy gets his sewing machine in time. I dont think mom would like to sew all those together. Hopefully construction is done by season!


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I got most of my snow goose spread before and during the spring season, but I am thinking about adding more sillosocks to the spread. I just posted a picture of some econo sillosocks tha I painted in the canada goose forum and these are sweet. Great value as well if you don't mind painting them and putting them together. I may get a few dozen avery full bodies as well, but I have got to get a trailer first.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Have you guys had good luck with your goose magnets?

I've got 16 that I haven't used in a year and a half....maybe it's time I sell them.

I can't say I've noticed a difference with them out the past 9 years.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I think the magnets work against a guy kinda like a scarecrow for snowgeese. Was thinking about how to modify them to more of a northwind/silo goose


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Magnets do work on fresh birds that not being pressured.

I may buy some more silos. Otherwise not buying anything.

I was going to buy 2 dz FB GHG, but as in other years, Avery never delivers their product on time to the dealers. 1 smaller dealer was promised his S&Bs 7 weeks ago... Has not seen a thing. :eyeroll: 
Other bigger dealers only received small partial shipments so far. Piss poor business decisions by Avery for sure.

Screw them, I do not need that kind of poor service. I had $ in hand 6 weeks ago and can not get them at my local Cabelas--called every week. :******:


----------



## salacia (Jun 26, 2005)

I've been snow goose hunting for nearly twenty years. I've done it all, rags, rags on sticks, windsocks, full bodies, Carrylite full bodies with heads and feet, done everything I can. So far the best combination I've come up with are nearly 300 stackabel Carrylite, one piece full bodies on dowel rods. Work pretty good but when the wind blows they all turn sideways and don't look to natural. So, over the years, I've exhausted plans A, B, C, D and E...

Plan F is going into play this year... what is Plan F you ask? Well Plan F is 60 decoys. Yes, 60 decoys. Don't have the time, effort or money to invest in stuffers, so I have bought three dozen Dave Smith snow goose decoys, one dozen hardcore blue goose decoys and one dozen Dave Smith speck decoys. We're gonna see what happens!!! I'll report on Plan F in a couple months when the birds show up. Time will tell!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I like plan "F", really have not hunted snow geese the last 5-8 years in ND as the migrations have been too short. Have almost 700 decoys (every type you can imagine) and is it really worth the effort any longer. Yes in Canada, No in ND.


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

10 doz. Hardcore snows


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

3 doz GHG FB,2 doz higdon stack feeders,and a couple new calls


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

So far, 5 dozen GHG snow and blue fullbodies and 7 dozen of the new GHG Bluegoose shells.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

not sure if anyone has tryed this or not but I made some stuffers that I can put on a poll I tried them once last year with great results but then again it may have been a good day without them. I can tell you they look cool but kinda a pain to find a good place in the trailer for them


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I have added one dozen fullbody GHG snows and another dozen of the blues. They will be downwind right out there where the incomings can see them. However, we also bought an e-caller for our hunting in Canada. So, when we are using the caller, we won't be able to use the blues. But, it sounds like they are so young and dumb that we won't need the e-caller.

I bought some String-o-Wings, cheap, a couple of years ago but never used them. I have cut the string apart and tied individual decoys to bamboo tomato stakes. I am going to try a couple of them over the top of my blind to break up the outline of the blind. I might use a few more like goose magnets.


----------

